# Cheias e Secas. Portfólio do INAG



## Agreste (11 Nov 2007 às 13:12)

Não quero aborrecer ninguém mas aqui vai...


Portfólio interessante do nosso INAG sobre fenómenos extremos.

Fiz uma leitura "à marcelo rebelo de sousa" (ainda não os li todos) mas acredito que possa ajudar...

Experimentem:
http://snirh.inag.pt/snirh/estudos_proj/portugues/docs/secasfichas.html


----------



## mvbueno (11 Nov 2007 às 17:28)

Edita o link porque pegou o : do smile


----------



## Agreste (11 Nov 2007 às 19:07)

Desculpem mas não me tinha reparado que o link não linkou...


Ora bem, aqui vai novamente

http://snirh.inag.pt/snirh/estudos_proj/portugues/docs/secasfichas.html


----------



## Mário Barros (11 Nov 2007 às 19:21)

Agreste disse:


> Desculpem mas não me tinha reparado que o link não linkou...
> 
> 
> Ora bem, aqui vai novamente
> ...



Muito bom, boa descoberta


----------



## Rog (11 Nov 2007 às 21:20)

Ainda não li, mas pelo que vi parece interessante. 
Pena é, que apenas incida sobre Portugal Continental e nada, ou quase nada sobre as ilhas, Madeira e Açores também têm fenómenos extremos...


----------



## Skizzo (13 Nov 2007 às 02:29)

não consigo abrir o ficheiro


----------

